# U 17 Women's World Cup



## MakeAPlay (Sep 30, 2016)

Good luck to our U17 WNT.  First game is going to shown live at 8:55 am on Saturday.  GO USA!  

http://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2016/09/28/18/13/160928-u17wnt-all-usa-matches-of-2016-fifa-u17-womens-world-cup-in-jordan-to-air-on-fox-sports


----------



## bruinblue14 (Oct 4, 2016)

Didn't see the game vs ghana. Any insight as to what happened?


----------



## God (Oct 4, 2016)

Spain vs Mexico -
Oct 7

Spain looking real strong, actually rooting for them to win it. Little number 9 is a legend in the making.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 5, 2016)

bruinblue14 said:


> Didn't see the game vs ghana. Any insight as to what happened?


We ran into a team that we couldn't out athlete.  We had no speed advantage and it forced the team to try to work it through the middle which Ghana wouldn't allow.  Ghana played exclusively direct.  They controlled most of the game and exposed some major flaws. The winning goal was a PK due to a handball in the box with 10-12 to go.  The US was in panic mode at that point and were unable to equalize.

The US went up 1-0 in the 5th minute.  Ghana tied it 10 minutes into the 2nd half on a header.  We have a small backline and add that to a team with similar (or better) athleticism and an upset happened.  The game on Saturday against Japan is a must win.  My player will be watching it.  If I had a player in club I would have her watch it.  A draw or loss and we go home.


----------



## Justafan (Oct 5, 2016)

bruinblue14 said:


> Didn't see the game vs ghana. Any insight as to what happened?


USA played direct, long ball, kickball (or whatever you want to call it) all game long.  Either they don't have a plan B or are incapable of it.  It was really disappointing they couldn't possess and actually made no real attempt at it.  Midfielders were consistently 20-30 yards away from the defenders, so the only options were for them to send it over the top or fire a bullet to the midfielders, who understandably had a hard time handling the passes.  There was one occasion where the defender and the goalkeeper passed it back and forth at least 6 and maybe 8 times (3 or 4 times each) because the defender had no options.  Midfielders would not come down to help out.  

What do they do at the camps leading up to the cup?  The team looked very unsophisticated to say the least.  Prediction, Japan wins by 2 goals.


----------



## Justafan (Oct 5, 2016)

If they are going to out athlete Japan, they need to start that Smith girl who came in late in the 2nd half.


----------



## Justafan (Oct 5, 2016)

God said:


> Spain vs Mexico -
> Oct 7
> 
> Spain looking real strong, actually rooting for them to win it. Little number 9 is a legend in the making.



Looking forward to it.  Haven't seen Spain's #9, but Mexico's Ovalle (#11 I think) is also a game changer.  She almost beat the US by herself in some cup (forgot name) earlier this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 5, 2016)

Justafan said:


> If they are going to out athlete Japan, they need to start that Smith girl who came in late in the 2nd half.


Smith is the real deal.  Not sure why she doesn't start but there are lots of things about that team that I am not sure about.  Like why isn't AS the 10?


----------



## pulguita (Oct 5, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Good luck to our U17 WNT.  First game is going to shown live at 8:55 am on Saturday.  GO USA!
> 
> http://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2016/09/28/18/13/160928-u17wnt-all-usa-matches-of-2016-fifa-u17-womens-world-cup-in-jordan-to-air-on-fox-sports





Justafan said:


> If they are going to out athlete Japan, they need to start that Smith girl who came in late in the 2nd half.


How well does that work against Barcelona?  That is what Japan is at the moment.  And with the FIFA rules of 3 subs you can pressure for about 15 minutes and if you don't you are going to chase for the rest of the game.  This out athlete philosophy is garbage and the sooner the US realizes it the better.  The problem is that the clubs haven't got the message.  Epic fail.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 5, 2016)

pulguita said:


> How well does that work against Barcelona?  That is what Japan is at the moment.  And with the FIFA rules of 3 subs you can pressure for about 15 minutes and if you don't you are going to chase for the rest of the game.  This out athlete philosophy is garbage and the sooner the US realizes it the better.  The problem is that the clubs haven't got the message.  Epic fail.


I agree with you as I have told you many times in the past.  Player selection and gameplan is horrible.


----------



## meaningless (Oct 7, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree with you as I have told you many times in the past.  Player selection and gameplan is horrible.


All of these girls come from different clubs which are teaching and promoting different styles of play. US Soccer player selection is completely subjective and with very little agreed upon criteria. Camps are all about which individual can dazzel the coaches in drills and scrimmages. Bring that all together for a tournament and it comes out looking like this. Ugly! This isn't a team per say as it is a handful of talented individuals brought together to win a championships. Just ask the New York Yankees how that's worked out for them lately. In order for the US women to compete at these younger ages, it will require a residency program where style of play, coaching and training are consistent over time. So far there's been little or no appetite for such a program (for all the obvious reasons).


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 7, 2016)

meaningless said:


> All of these girls come from different clubs which are teaching and promoting different styles of play. US Soccer player selection is completely subjective and with very little agreed upon criteria. Camps are all about which individual can dazzel the coaches in drills and scrimmages. Bring that all together for a tournament and it comes out looking like this. Ugly! This isn't a team per say as it is a handful of talented individuals brought together to win a championships. Just ask the New York Yankees how that's worked out for them lately. In order for the US women to compete at these younger ages, it will require a residency program where style of play, coaching and training are consistent over time. So far there's been little or no appetite for such a program (for all the obvious reasons).


I agree 100% about a girls youth national team pool residency program.  A true residency where they train and go to school together year on end as long as they get better.  If not, cut the player, send her home and bring in another potential player to develop.  Don't waste the money on a Girls DA league.  Then have the team scrimmage their older counter parts, put them in whatever is the latest and greatest new league, and also have the uolder girls scrimmage D1 college teams.


----------



## pulguita (Oct 7, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I agree 100% about a girls youth national team pool residency program.  A true residency where they train and go to school together year on end as long as they get better.  If not, cut the player, send her home and bring in another potential player to develop.  Don't waste the money on a Girls DA league.  Then have the team scrimmage their older counter parts, put them in whatever is the latest and greatest new league, and also have the uolder girls scrimmage D1 college teams.


Better yet, lets just take a real Cal South ODP team, train them together for say 3-4 days a week like a club team with a really good coach for 6 months.  There is our National Team.


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 7, 2016)

pulguita said:


> Better yet, lets just take a real Cal South ODP team, train them together for say 3-4 days a week like a club team with a really good coach for 6 months.  There is our National Team.


Yup and where defenders are actually selected instead of offensive players being converted.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 7, 2016)

pulguita said:


> Better yet, lets just take a real Cal South ODP team, train them together for say 3-4 days a week like a club team with a really good coach for 6 months.  There is our National Team.


Congrats on the big win yesterday.  I haven't seen the replay yet but it's made me believe that the first two games were the flukes.


----------



## chiefs (Oct 8, 2016)

pulguita said:


> Better yet, lets just take a real Cal South ODP team, train them together for say 3-4 days a week like a club team with a really good coach for 6 months.  There is our National Team.


LOL right and the selection process at the ODP level is a farce, probably the same for this u17 team.


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 8, 2016)

chiefs said:


> LOL right and the selection process at the ODP level is a farce, probably the same for this u17 team.


Your DD must have never received an invite or didn't make it out of the gauntlet of cuts at tryouts, lmao!


----------



## mo fields (Oct 8, 2016)

chiefs said:


> LOL right and the selection process at the ODP level is a farce, probably the same for this u17 team.


----------



## mo fields (Oct 8, 2016)

Japan was dominant over US in all phases and it could have easily been 7-2


----------



## bruinblue14 (Oct 8, 2016)

Outskilled


----------



## chondrichthyes (Oct 8, 2016)

bruinblue14 said:


> Outskilled


 I don't know if out skilled is the right word, you could take all these players and put them in Japan system  and they would probably do pretty well.  Given the right mindset and possession style play  Japan is going to be at the top of women's soccer. They came close to beating our senior team in Olympic qualifying with the same style  they showed here. So out skilled, no outcoached definitely yes.


----------



## gkrent (Oct 8, 2016)

What was the actual score of us v Japan?


----------



## God (Oct 8, 2016)

Great job Japan!

Beautiful futbol vs the ugly american.


----------



## pulguita (Oct 8, 2016)

chondrichthyes said:


> I don't know if out skilled is the right word, you could take all these players and put them in Japan system  and they would probably do pretty well.  Given the right mindset and possession style play  Japan is going to be at the top of women's soccer. They came close to beating our senior team in Olympic qualifying with the same style  they showed here. So out skilled, no outcoached definitely yes.


Totally disagree.  Its more than technical ability, its a mentality and a philosophy.  It is not a "me" mentality it is an "us" mentality.  I don't think we get that here in the US.  The 1v1 is encouraged and celebrated here in the US.  We had a teammate of my daughter's from college over to the house and watched a Barca game.  She is from England. She said she never really watches Barca.  Right off the bat she made the comment that "they almost never try to beat players 1v1 one.  They are always looking for teammates to combine with and beat players using less energy."  She is right.  They have some of the best players in the world on that team.  If its good enough for them why not anyone else?  That is not taught here on a whole.  Also the system is not as simple as it looks.  Everyone thinks they play possession cause they move it along the back.  Big deal.  Do they continue through the midfield?  Finally the deal breaker that separates the posers from the real thing.  Can they break a team down with possession in the final third?  Most cannot so they resort to what they know best.  Look at the world class professional players that come from different clubs to Barcelona and it takes them at least a year to year and a half to fit in yet those players from La Masia that move up to the 1st team seem to have less trouble.  They have been in the system.  Why do I keep harping Barca?  If you talk possession they are the benchmark.  Japan has been implementing the Barca system for the last decade.  They have delegations constantly at Barca.  That is how they believe the game should be played.  That is how Spain plays, the Germans play it to a degree with their own twist.   just a couple of examples.  We don't here in the US.  We don't have a lot of coaches that believe in it and further don't have a clue how to teach it.  Just go spend a weekend at a big tourny and watch the play.   Bottom line, all the clubs that these kids play in need to get on board with a philosophy and teach it.  That is how they will move forward.  Right now we are like Babel, everyone is speaking their own language.


----------



## God (Oct 8, 2016)

pulguita said:


> Totally disagree.  Its more than technical ability, its a mentality and a philosophy.  It is not a "me" mentality it is an "us" mentality.  I don't think we get that here in the US.  The 1v1 is encouraged and celebrated here in the US.  We had a teammate of my daughter's from college over to the house and watched a Barca game.  She is from England. She said she never really watches Barca.  Right off the bat she made the comment that "they almost never try to beat players 1v1 one.  They are always looking for teammates to combine with and beat players using less energy."  She is right.  They have some of the best players in the world on that team.  If its good enough for them why not anyone else?  That is not taught here on a whole.  Also the system is not as simple as it looks.  Everyone thinks they play possession cause they move it along the back.  Big deal.  Do they continue through the midfield?  Finally the deal breaker that separates the posers from the real thing.  Can they break a team down with possession in the final third?  Most cannot so they resort to what they know best.  Look at the world class professional players that come from different clubs to Barcelona and it takes them at least a year to year and a half to fit in yet those players from La Masia that move up to the 1st team seem to have less trouble.  They have been in the system.  Why do I keep harping Barca?  If you talk possession they are the benchmark.  Japan has been implementing the Barca system for the last decade.  They have delegations constantly at Barca.  That is how they believe the game should be played.  That is how Spain plays, the Germans play it to a degree with their own twist.   just a couple of examples.  We don't here in the US.  We don't have a lot of coaches that believe in it and further don't have a clue how to teach it.  Just go spend a weekend at a big tourny and watch the play.   Bottom line, all the clubs that these kids play in need to get on board with a philosophy and teach it.  That is how they will move forward.  Right now we are like Babel, everyone is speaking their own language.


The problem lies within the club itself, pulguita. They have no incentive other than short term success.


----------



## bruinblue14 (Oct 9, 2016)

pulguita said:


> Totally disagree.  Its more than technical ability, its a mentality and a philosophy.  It is not a "me" mentality it is an "us" mentality.  I don't think we get that here in the US.  The 1v1 is encouraged and celebrated here in the US.  We had a teammate of my daughter's from college over to the house and watched a Barca game.  She is from England. She said she never really watches Barca.  Right off the bat she made the comment that "they almost never try to beat players 1v1 one.  They are always looking for teammates to combine with and beat players using less energy."  She is right.  They have some of the best players in the world on that team.  If its good enough for them why not anyone else?  That is not taught here on a whole.  Also the system is not as simple as it looks.  Everyone thinks they play possession cause they move it along the back.  Big deal.  Do they continue through the midfield?  Finally the deal breaker that separates the posers from the real thing.  Can they break a team down with possession in the final third?  Most cannot so they resort to what they know best.  Look at the world class professional players that come from different clubs to Barcelona and it takes them at least a year to year and a half to fit in yet those players from La Masia that move up to the 1st team seem to have less trouble.  They have been in the system.  Why do I keep harping Barca?  If you talk possession they are the benchmark.  Japan has been implementing the Barca system for the last decade.  They have delegations constantly at Barca.  That is how they believe the game should be played.  That is how Spain plays, the Germans play it to a degree with their own twist.   just a couple of examples.  We don't here in the US.  We don't have a lot of coaches that believe in it and further don't have a clue how to teach it.  Just go spend a weekend at a big tourny and watch the play.   Bottom line, all the clubs that these kids play in need to get on board with a philosophy and teach it.  That is how they will move forward.  Right now we are like Babel, everyone is speaking their own language.


A true possession philosophy is so hard to teach and takes a long time to develop (aka results in lots of losing). Unfortunately parents here aren't willing to tolerate the losing, especially considering the pay-to-play system. The mentality of parents becomes, "well, i'm paying a heck of a lot of money and the team is losing? This system is sh*t." It takes an extremely patient parent and coach that's willing to stay dedicated to a system like that.


----------



## God (Oct 9, 2016)

You'd have to find talent to execute such style of play to begin with, bruin blue. That's a whole different monster there. The selected players we have now is not capable of tiki-taka.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 9, 2016)

gkrent said:


> What was the actual score of us v Japan?


3-2


----------



## meaningless (Oct 9, 2016)

God said:


> You'd have to find talent to execute such style of play to begin with, bruin blue. That's a whole different monster there. The selected players we have now is not capable of tiki-taka.


US Soccer's philosophy promotes a very selfish style of play and it's what their scouts look for. If you don't have exceptional foot speed and are not looking to beat players 1v1 (or 1v2), there is a good chance you'll never get invited into a youth national camp. Just look at the style of play of the U17 captain. A product of her environment. The poster child for US Soccer both technically and tactically. Enough said...


----------



## bababooey (Oct 10, 2016)

pulguita said:


> Totally disagree.  Its more than technical ability, its a mentality and a philosophy.  It is not a "me" mentality it is an "us" mentality.  I don't think we get that here in the US.  The 1v1 is encouraged and celebrated here in the US.  We had a teammate of my daughter's from college over to the house and watched a Barca game.  She is from England. She said she never really watches Barca.  Right off the bat she made the comment that "they almost never try to beat players 1v1 one.  They are always looking for teammates to combine with and beat players using less energy."  She is right.  They have some of the best players in the world on that team.  If its good enough for them why not anyone else?  That is not taught here on a whole.  Also the system is not as simple as it looks.  Everyone thinks they play possession cause they move it along the back.  Big deal.  Do they continue through the midfield?  Finally the deal breaker that separates the posers from the real thing.  Can they break a team down with possession in the final third?  Most cannot so they resort to what they know best.  Look at the world class professional players that come from different clubs to Barcelona and it takes them at least a year to year and a half to fit in yet those players from La Masia that move up to the 1st team seem to have less trouble.  They have been in the system.  Why do I keep harping Barca?  If you talk possession they are the benchmark.  Japan has been implementing the Barca system for the last decade.  They have delegations constantly at Barca.  That is how they believe the game should be played.  That is how Spain plays, the Germans play it to a degree with their own twist.   just a couple of examples.  We don't here in the US.  We don't have a lot of coaches that believe in it and further don't have a clue how to teach it.  Just go spend a weekend at a big tourny and watch the play.   Bottom line, all the clubs that these kids play in need to get on board with a philosophy and teach it.  That is how they will move forward.  Right now we are like Babel, everyone is speaking their own language.


Great post Pulguita. It seems to me that we would need to implement true residential academies where the promising players attend so they can focus on soccer like La Masia. Does Japan have an academy like La Masia for their elite soccer players? Are other nations (Germany, Norway, Canada, etc.) already doing this?

I watched the USA vs. Japan match the other day and we played a very 1v1 type of game versus Japan playing a team game. If not for Ashley Sanchez, Japan would have won 3-0 or greater.


----------



## mbeach (Oct 10, 2016)

bababooey said:


> Great post Pulguita. It seems to me that we would need to implement true residential academies where the promising players attend so they can focus on soccer like La Masia. Does Japan have an academy like La Masia for their elite soccer players? Are other nations (Germany, Norway, Canada, etc.) already doing this?
> 
> I watched the USA vs. Japan match the other day and we played a very 1v1 type of game versus Japan playing a team game. If not for Ashley Sanchez, Japan would have won 3-0 or greater.


A few months ago, when US soccer announced DA, I argued that DA was needed just based on the butchering that I saw of a U20 or U17 US team at Stub Center at the hands of a Japanese team. The US team was completely outclassed, just like we saw a few days ago in this world cup. Some posters replied that there was nothing to worry about, that we have college soccer and that automatically fixes the situation in older teams (sure, just like it has been doing for the US men in the last 70 years). The rest of the world has finally caught with the US when it comes to women soccer. 
The physicality and speed of the US player is not a problem, it is a blessing. The problem is that, on average, they are technically not as good. When you have 10 players that are not as comfortable on the ball as the opposite 1o players, it does not matter how many times you ask them to connect passes, it will not happen. But do not fool yourself, if the players are not physical, deaf touch will not take you anywhere at a high level. Everything comes down to good coaching (making sure that the player is comfortable on the ball, making sure that they connect passes) from an early age, and the accumulation of many hours with the ball on your feet.  
A residency program, for a country of the size of the US and with the very large number of girls playing the sport, makes little sense. What parent is going to let his/her 10 year old move from LA to Ohio, when there is no need for it and zero economical incentive (no professional game)? There is no need for it because only in SoCal, in each year group, there is a dozen of players that have the potential to be international players, and a few dozens that are not far behind. They can practice locally (at least in SoCal, Texas, NJ/NY). But they need to practice well, that is they need good coaching.


----------



## mbeach (Oct 10, 2016)

I have no idea about Japan, but I would not be surprised if they have a residency program. It is a small country, with a very large fraction of a large population based in and around Tokyo. A residency program makes sense there. But I know Spain very well, and they do not have a residency program for soccer. Actually, Spain is very similar to California in size and population: what they have over there is 20 professional teams playing in the first division, maybe another 20 professional teams  playing in second division, and a very large number of semipro teams playing in lower divisions. Most of these teams have their academies for boys. In other words, most kids that play academy in Spain practice locally. 
Some of these teams have recently (say in the last 10 years) opened their academies to girl teams. Let's say that there are 20 clubs in Spain that have girl teams, the numbers and the geographic spread is similar to what is going on with top soccer clubs in California. The main difference is that they have a better know how, that is they have a very large number of very good coaches and a long history of training boys.


----------



## ECNL (Oct 10, 2016)

Good coaches are easy to find.  Great coaches that are able to train and coach girls/women is a bit more challenging.  What the USA lacks is a system of development because everyone wants a piece of the pie (i.e., $$).  A girls DA (i.e., limited to two or three academies) for prospective YNT players is a great way to get there.  USsoccer should create incentives for parents to have their daughter's play in the system.  Once these kids reach the age of majority then these incentives pass to the kids.  I think something like the GI bill would work here.  Up to 54 months of free room/board, tuition/fees, and a stipend paid out at the end based on months of service.  I know I would be happy to pay a yearly small fee to cover the cost of this type of program.  I am sure there would be a number of large donors (e.g., corporations, wealthy individuals, etc.) that would also be willing to subsidize such a program.


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 10, 2016)

mbeach said:


> A few months ago, when US soccer announced DA, I argued that DA was needed just based on the butchering that I saw of a U20 or U17 US team at Stub Center at the hands of a Japanese team. The US team was completely outclassed, just like we saw a few days ago in this world cup. Some posters replied that there was nothing to worry about, that we have college soccer and that automatically fixes the situation in older teams (sure, just like it has been doing for the US men in the last 70 years). The rest of the world has finally caught with the US when it comes to women soccer.
> The physicality and speed of the US player is not a problem, it is a blessing. The problem is that, on average, they are technically not as good. When you have 10 players that are not as comfortable on the ball as the opposite 1o players, it does not matter how many times you ask them to connect passes, it will not happen. But do not fool yourself, if the players are not physical, deaf touch will not take you anywhere at a high level. Everything comes down to good coaching (making sure that the player is comfortable on the ball, making sure that they connect passes) from an early age, and the accumulation of many hours with the ball on your feet.
> A residency program, for a country of the size of the US and with the very large number of girls playing the sport, makes little sense. What parent is going to let his/her 10 year old move from LA to Ohio, when there is no need for it and zero economical incentive (no professional game)? There is no need for it because only in SoCal, in each year group, there is a dozen of players that have the potential to be international players, and a few dozens that are not far behind. They can practice locally (at least in SoCal, Texas, NJ/NY). But they need to practice well, that is they need good coaching.


You are posting as if the U17 YNT players have donkey touches.  Many on the  G99/98 age group thread will be the first to tell you after having their DDs competing against these girls for years.  They are just as technical with the ball as the Japanese players are.  The issue is the US style of play.....US soccer doesn't play possession soccer and a US Soccer managed Girls DA will be business as usual.   Take Ashley Sanchez and Kiara (Kiki) Pickett.  Both are the most technical players in the 1999 birth year age group, just as technical as any of the Japanese players.  The root of the problem is they were developed to play 1v1, 1v2, etc vs playing a true possession based system like Japan.  Where the runs are made before the pass.

If you take a Spanish or Japanese coach they will be able to implement the same style of play with the players who are on the U17 YNT give or take a player.


----------



## casper (Oct 10, 2016)

There are a number of players in So Cal that play for different nations besides the US.  I got to experience first hand the international game this past summer through my daughter.  The international game and representing a country is a tremendous honor and big responsibility.  The game itself is taught differently and executed differently at that level depending on the country.  There are a number of variables that come into play that's different then anything most club players experience such as two a day trainings 5-6 days a week, diet, being away from home for extended periods, culture change, dealing with the press, and learning different style of play.  Some players excel in those environments and are better suited for that style of play then the typical club soccer experience.  The US still holds an advantage at the Senior level over most nations and is loaded with talent but other nations have been and are investing more in the women's game and therefore making up ground at the YNT levels.  The US has tremendous talent and a huge pool of players to choose from hopefully they figure out how to translate that to higher level of play on the pitch then the typical 1v1 mentality and athleticism.  The biggest difference I saw was soccer IQ and team play is paramount to success on that stage not your 40 yard time and height.  Countries know that individual brilliance is a part of the game but collective play is the key to tge game.


----------



## mbeach (Oct 10, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You are posting as if the U17 YNT players have donkey touches.  Many on the  G99/98 age group thread will be the first to tell you after having their DDs competing against these girls for years.  They are just as technical with the ball as the Japanese players are.  The issue is the US style of play.....US soccer doesn't play possession soccer and a US Soccer managed Girls DA will be business as usual.   Take Ashley Sanchez and Kiara (Kiki) Pickett.  Both are the most technical players in the 1999 birth year age group, just as technical as any of the Japanese players.  The root of the problem is they were developed to play 1v1, 1v2, etc vs playing a true possession based system like Japan.  Where the runs are made before the pass.
> 
> If you take a Spanish or Japanese coach they will be able to implement the same style of play with the players who are on the U17 YNT give or take a player.


Not really, I did not say they have donkey touches, I just said that on average they were not technically as good as the Japanese players, which is true. 
And if a Japanese coach took those American players, s/he would not be able to make them play right away possession game like Japan does, against Japan. I am sure they would be able to play a good possession game against a Beach FC team of the same age, but not against Japan.  For that you would need most YNT American players to be technically as good as the Japanese players, which they are not. It takes many years to develop players that can play like that, it is not as simple as changing a coach once the player is 20 years old.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 10, 2016)

mbeach said:


> I have no idea about Japan, but I would not be surprised if they have a residency program. It is a small country, with a very large fraction of a large population based in and around Tokyo. A residency program makes sense there. But I know Spain very well, and they do not have a residency program for soccer. Actually, Spain is very similar to California in size and population: what they have over there is 20 professional teams playing in the first division, maybe another 20 professional teams  playing in second division, and a very large number of semipro teams playing in lower divisions. Most of these teams have their academies for boys. In other words, most kids that play academy in Spain practice locally.
> Some of these teams have recently (say in the last 10 years) opened their academies to girl teams. Let's say that there are 20 clubs in Spain that have girl teams, the numbers and the geographic spread is similar to what is going on with top soccer clubs in California. The main difference is that they have a better know how, that is they have a very large number of very good coaches and a long history of training boys.


Spain's population is 40% greater than California FYI.


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 10, 2016)

mbeach said:


> Not really, I did not say they have donkey touches, I just said that on average they were not technically as good as the Japanese players, which is true.
> And if a Japanese coach took those American players, s/he would not be able to make them play right away possession game like Japan does, against Japan. I am sure they would be able to play a good possession game against a Beach FC team of the same age, but not against Japan.  For that you would need most YNT American players to be technically as good as the Japanese players, which they are not.


Like I posted earlier.....you have no idea what you are posting about.  Has your DD ever competed against any U17 YNT players in club?  If she has then you would know the SoCal players on that YNT are technically and skillfully sound as a Japanese player.   What makes the Japanese players look more technical is the possession system they are in.



mbeach said:


> It takes many years to develop players that can play like that, it is not as simple as changing a coach once the player is 20 years old.


  I understand it takes years to learn the system...if the Japanese coaches had the same YNT players selected originally by April Kanter and BJ Snow which was age 12/13 and put them in their academy system.  They would be as good, if not better than the Japanese players in their possession game.  That is my point....the American players are just as technical.....the difference is they were taught a different style of play than the Japanese.  I know for a FACT, Ashley Sanchez and Kiki Pickett can play a possession game...if it was taught to them at ulittle.

And don't forget the YNT U17 team beat Japan twice before losing to them when it counted in the U17 WWC.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 10, 2016)

mbeach said:


> Not really, I did not say they have donkey touches, I just said that on average they were not technically as good as the Japanese players, which is true.
> And if a Japanese coach took those American players, s/he would not be able to make them play right away possession game like Japan does, against Japan. I am sure they would be able to play a good possession game against a Beach FC team of the same age, but not against Japan.  For that you would need most YNT American players to be technically as good as the Japanese players, which they are not. It takes many years to develop players that can play like that, it is not as simple as changing a coach once the player is 20 years old.


Nice plug for Beach but the Japanese player that I saw with the most technique was 15.  It's clearly the coaching.  The team was almost identical to the one that the US beat (and they were outplayed then).  The difference is their coach ADJUSTED to what he learned.  Our coach, well we saw what his adjustment was.  Kick it to Sanchez and Kuhlman (who is not very technical AT ALL).


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 10, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Like I posted earlier.....you have no idea what you are posting about.  Has your DD ever competed against any U17 YNT players in club?  If she has then you would know the SoCal players on that YNT are technically and skillfully sound as a Japanese player.   What makes the Japanese players look more technical is the possession system they are in.
> 
> I understand it takes years to learn the system...if the Japanese coaches had the same YNT players selected originally by April Kanter and BJ Snow which was age 12/13 and put them in their academy system.  They would be as good, if not better than the Japanese players in their possession game.  That is my point....the American players are just as technical.....the difference is they were taught a different style of play than the Japanese.  I know for a FACT, Ashley Sanchez and Kiki Pickett can play a possession game...if it was taught to them at ulittle.
> 
> And don't forget the YNT U17 team beat Japan twice before losing to them when it counted in the U17 WWC.


It is already a proven fact the US style of play and development is much different than other countries.  I recall reading a Christine Press article when she was playing in Europe.  She said, they foster a team development approach vs individual approach.  Yet Christine Press was able to adapt to their style of play after college and she played her club level soccer at Slammers which everyone knows is direct soccer.


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 10, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Nice plug for Beach but the Japanese player that I saw with the most technique was 15.  It's clearly the coaching.  The team was almost identical to the one that the US beat (and they were outplayed then).  The difference is their coach ADJUSTED to what he learned.  Our coach, well we saw what his adjustment was.  Kick it to Sanchez and Kuhlman (who is not very technical AT ALL).


I have not seen Kuhlman play enough, but if she does have a poor touch. The Japanese coaches would then weed out Kuhlman from their player pool.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 10, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You are posting as if the U17 YNT players have donkey touches.  Many on the  G99/98 age group thread will be the first to tell you after having their DDs competing against these girls for years.  They are just as technical with the ball as the Japanese players are.  The issue is the US style of play.....US soccer doesn't play possession soccer and a US Soccer managed Girls DA will be business as usual.   Take Ashley Sanchez and Kiara (Kiki) Pickett.  Both are the most technical players in the 1999 birth year age group, just as technical as any of the Japanese players.  The root of the problem is they were developed to play 1v1, 1v2, etc vs playing a true possession based system like Japan.  Where the runs are made before the pass.
> 
> If you take a Spanish or Japanese coach they will be able to implement the same style of play with the players who are on the U17 YNT give or take a player.


The good news for Sanchez and Pickett is that they are going to two of the college coaches that actually teach a possession system.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 10, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> I have not seen Kuhlman play enough, but if she does have a poor touch. The Japanese coaches would then weed out Kuhlman from their player pool.


She is a physical player that can run and finish and against technical players or ones that are as physical as her she disappears.


----------



## pulguita (Oct 10, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> The good news for Sanchez and Pickett is that they are going to two of the college coaches that actually teach a possession system.


Sorry to be a stick in the mud but Pickett yes Sanchez no.  Sorry AC looked good for 2 years cause she had Killion.  She knows no more about it than BS.  And just to clarify I am not convinced yet with our current situation either.  Time will tell.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 10, 2016)

pulguita said:


> Sorry to be a stick in the mud but Pickett yes Sanchez no.  Sorry AC looked good for 2 years cause she had Killion.  She knows no more about it than BS.  And just to clarify I am not convinced yet with our current situation either.  Time will tell.


Sorry that I have to disagree with you on this one but you must not have watched any of UCLA's games.  If you did you wouldn't be saying that.  They out possessed every team that they played this year and are very patient in the 18 yard box (why they are near the bottom of the conference in shots).  Fleming is better than Killion.  Just take your passing stats meter the next time you watch them play (try this Thursday or watch the replay against Cal) and you will be impressed.  You are correct about USC.  They are FAR from a possession team.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 10, 2016)

pulguita said:


> Sorry to be a stick in the mud but Pickett yes Sanchez no.  Sorry AC looked good for 2 years cause she had Killion.  She knows no more about it than BS.  And just to clarify I am not convinced yet with our current situation either.  Time will tell.


Are you saying that Keidane is a better coach than Amanda?  If so not many people would agree with you on that one.  Cromwell is 51-12-6 and McAlpine is 35-22-7.  Not even close.  I hope that the Trojans feel the same way when they meet up.  They will be in for a surprise.  Keidane has never won anything at 'SC and if he doesn't do it this year he is in for 3 years of complete dominance by the Bruins.


----------



## God (Oct 10, 2016)

Anyone can look like Barcelona against inferior teams.

e.g., Spain did not look as dominant vs Mexico as they did vs Jordan. 

U.S. does not have the technical players if they do their not within the ranks.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 10, 2016)

God said:


> Anyone can look like Barcelona against inferior teams e.g., Spain did not look as dominant vs Mexico as they did vs Jordan.
> 
> U.S. does not have the technical players if they do their not within the ranks.


The US has technical players.  They just don't stand out and aren't picked in the 1v1 mentality of the US.  Luca Deza.  Remember that name.


----------



## pulguita (Oct 10, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Are you saying that Keidane is a better coach than Amanda?  If so not many people would agree with you on that one.  Cromwell is 51-12-6 and McAlpine is 35-22-7.  Not even close.  I hope that the Trojans feel the same way when they meet up.  They will be in for a surprise.  Keidane has never won anything at 'SC and if he doesn't do it this year he is in for 3 years of complete dominance by the Bruins.


First the talent she inherited was off the charts. Yeah with what he has done with what he started with yep he's better.  He went up she went down - that simple and right now he is up on her. Second I am not going to get into another Strikers Beach FC discussion.  Flemming is not even close to Killion period.  Flemming is going to get stuffed by SC.  If you watch the decision making on the field by UCLA players they do not have the mentality.  They may have the ball more -  ie possession but the mentality and choice of where to play it demonstrates the lack of possession IQ.  Not saying we have it either but don't confuse the matter.


----------



## Ballon d'Or (Oct 10, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Sorry that I have to disagree with you on this one but you must not have watched any of UCLA's games.  If you did you wouldn't be saying that.  They out possessed every team that they played this year and are very patient in the 18 yard box (why they are near the bottom of the conference in shots).  Fleming is better than Killion.  Just take your passing stats meter the next time you watch them play (try this Thursday or watch the replay against Cal) and you will be impressed.  You are correct about USC.  They are FAR from a possession team.


I've watched many of UCLA Women's Soccer games these past 4 years with AC in charge and would not label them as a possession team. Relative to other teams, maybe, but not even remotely close to a real possession style like the Japanese women. Without their freshman phenom JF, who displays tremendous awareness on the field, they'd look far worse out there this year. She and Sr AA can maintain possession with their technical abilities and link very well with other players, but if not for those two and GM (another Sr), UCLA would probably kick it direct towards Jenkins most of the time. Last year was horrific and this year is still meh considering their immense talent level, so I'm not sold on AC proving to be much better than her underwhelming predecessors (Jill Ellis and BJ Snow).



MakeAPlay said:


> The US has technical players.  They just don't stand out and aren't picked in the 1v1 mentality of the US.  Luca Deza.  Remember that name.


Count me in as another big fan of Luca Deza. Love her skills and awareness. So wish there were more coaches like her father in So Cal, but guess that would mean us importing coaches from Catalonia rather than England. LOL


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 10, 2016)

pulguita said:


> First the talent she inherited was off the charts. Yeah with what he has done with what he started with yep he's better.  He went up she went down - that simple and right now he is up on her. Second I am not going to get into another Strikers Beach FC discussion.  Flemming is not even close to Killion period.  Flemming is going to get stuffed by SC.  If you watch the decision making on the field by UCLA players they do not have the mentality.  They may have the ball more -  ie possession but the mentality and choice of where to play it demonstrates the lack of possession IQ.  Not saying we have it either but don't confuse the matter.



Have you even seen Fleming play?  We are going to have to agree to disagree on this one and I will bet you a 6 pack of Ballast Point Dorado that nobody in the 'SC midfield will do anything other than foul Fleming.  The only player in the conference that approaches her technique is Andi Sullivan.  And clearly we aren't going to get into that club debate because that has pretty much been settled.  

http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/college/freshmentop100/?genderId=f&periodId=39&seasonId=2016&nopage=0


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 10, 2016)

Ballon d'Or said:


> I've watched many of UCLA Women's Soccer games these past 4 years with AC in charge and would not label them as a possession team. Relative to other teams, maybe, but not even remotely close to a real possession style like the Japanese women. Without their freshman phenom JF, who displays tremendous awareness on the field, they'd look far worse out there this year. She and Sr AA can maintain possession with their technical abilities and link very well with other players, but if not for those two and GM (another Sr), UCLA would probably kick it direct towards Jenkins most of the time. Last year was horrific and this year is still meh considering their immense talent level, so I'm not sold on AC proving to be much better than her underwhelming predecessors (Jill Ellis and BJ Snow).



You can think what you want but you clearly do not know what you are talking about.  Without going into it much more by request.  You and Pulgita can say whatever you want but it is clear you aren't watching games.  I have watched almost every game the last 4 years so you not being sold on AC is like you not being sold on voting for Hillary.  I save my energy for those that don't have preset opinions.  At least I know what Pulgita's agenda is (he would love his daughter to be in Blue and Gold).


----------



## Ballon d'Or (Oct 10, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> You can think what you want but you clearly do not know what you are talking about.  Without going into it much more by request.  You and Pulgita can say whatever you want but it is clear you aren't watching games.  I have watched almost every game the last 4 years so you not being sold on AC is like you not being sold on voting for Hillary.  I save my energy for those that don't have preset opinions.  At least I know what Pulgita's agenda is (he would love his daughter to be in Blue and Gold).


Wow, what a way to be insulting rather than having a civil discourse. Care to explain how my observations are false or that I "do not know what I'm talking about"? Secondly, I don't personally know Pulgita nor would I make any discouraging comments about his DD. Thirdly, I don't have any present opinions other than tremendous love for the program as a UCLA alumnus. I just don't have rose-colored glasses when observing all their sports programs.


----------



## pulguita (Oct 10, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> You can think what you want but you clearly do not know what you are talking about.  Without going into it much more by request.  You and Pulgita can say whatever you want but it is clear you aren't watching games.


You sure do love the me against the world.  Morgan outplayed Sullivan and she will outplay Flemming.  Do you really think I don't watch the games?  And come on, don't quote a TDS article.  We all know they are a POS.


----------



## Glen (Oct 10, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Have you even seen Fleming play?  We are going to have to agree to disagree on this one and I will bet you a 6 pack of Ballast Point Dorado that nobody in the 'SC midfield will do anything other than foul Fleming.  The only player in the conference that approaches her technique is Andi Sullivan.  And clearly we aren't going to get into that club debate because that has pretty much been settled.
> 
> http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/college/freshmentop100/?genderId=f&periodId=39&seasonId=2016&nopage=0


Two Germans from NC State in the top 25 of your list, the Maryland kid isn't listed until 36.  I guess Cali isn't so clueless.

The number 30 player should be in the top 20, though.


----------



## pulguita (Oct 10, 2016)

Ballon d'Or said:


> Wow, what a way to be insulting rather than having a civil discourse. Care to explain how my observations are false or that I "do not know what I'm talking about"? Secondly, I don't personally know Pulgita nor would I make any discouraging comments about his DD. Thirdly, I don't have any present opinions other than tremendous love for the program as a UCLA alumnus. I just don't have rose-colored glasses when observing all their sports programs.


Thanks BDO but he is not picking on my kid. He happens to like her very much.  He is just a UCLA homer - actually a whatever team his kid is playing on homer, but especially a UCLA homer!  I'm just a bit more of a pragmatist and tend to look at things for what they really are.


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 10, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> The US has technical players.  They just don't stand out and aren't picked in the 1v1 mentality of the US.  Luca Deza.  Remember that name.


God has no idea what he is posting about either.  I can name a couple of USC players who are technical; Daria and Savannah (enrolling in January).  A lot of the Stanford, Duke, Virginia and UCLA players are technical.....Posters have now idea what they are posting about.

They are confusing the idea if players are not playing possession soccer, then they are not technical.


----------



## espoola (Oct 10, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> You are posting as if the U17 YNT players have donkey touches.  Many on the  G99/98 age group thread will be the first to tell you after having their DDs competing against these girls for years.  They are just as technical with the ball as the Japanese players are.  The issue is the US style of play.....US soccer doesn't play possession soccer and a US Soccer managed Girls DA will be business as usual.   Take Ashley Sanchez and Kiara (Kiki) Pickett.  Both are the most technical players in the 1999 birth year age group, just as technical as any of the Japanese players.  The root of the problem is they were developed to play 1v1, 1v2, etc vs playing a true possession based system like Japan.  Where the runs are made before the pass.
> 
> If you take a Spanish or Japanese coach they will be able to implement the same style of play with the players who are on the U17 YNT give or take a player.


Isnt there another "Sanchez"in the 99 age group?


NoGoal said:


> God has no idea what he is posting about either.  I can name a couple of USC players who are technical; Daria and Savannah (enrolling in January).  A lot of the Stanford, Duke, Virginia and UCLA players are technical.....Posters have now idea what they are posting about.
> 
> They are confusing the idea if players are not playing possession soccer, then they are not technical.


I agree.


----------



## espoola (Oct 10, 2016)

Hahaha


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 10, 2016)

espoola said:


> Hahaha


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 11, 2016)

pulguita said:


> Thanks BDO but he is not picking on my kid. He happens to like her very much.  He is just a UCLA homer - actually a whatever team his kid is playing on homer, but especially a UCLA homer!  I'm just a bit more of a pragmatist and tend to look at things for what they really are.


I would never pick on his kid she is a sweetheart and a friend of my player.  I disagree about you being a pragmatist in this instance.  Let's talk after you put the passing meter on a UCLA game and an 'SC game. Time will tell.  Especially when it comes to Fleming.  There isn't a player in the country as technical as her except maybe Sullivan.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 11, 2016)

Ballon d'Or said:


> Wow, what a way to be insulting rather than having a civil discourse. Care to explain how my observations are false or that I "do not know what I'm talking about"? Secondly, I don't personally know Pulgita nor would I make any discouraging comments about his DD. Thirdly, I don't have any present opinions other than tremendous love for the program as a UCLA alumnus. I just don't have rose-colored glasses when observing all their sports programs.


Say what you will but how many games have you watched this year?  I have seen all of them including the scrimmage and almost every 'SC game too.  If that insults you then please refrain from directing statements towards me because I can really be offensive if you would like.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 11, 2016)

Glen said:


> Two Germans from NC State in the top 25 of your list, the Maryland kid isn't listed until 36.  I guess Cali isn't so clueless.
> 
> The number 30 player should be in the top 20, though.


Those NC state players are overrated like a lot of this list.  #20 shouldn't be on the list.  She got taken apart on Sunday and was subbed out for a walk on that isn't even on this list.  #44 player barely played this weekend and didn't even touch the ball on Sunday.  If you think TDS is backing Cali up buddy then go ahead and continue with the circle jerk.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 11, 2016)

pulguita said:


> You sure do love the me against the world.  Morgan outplayed Sullivan and she will outplay Flemming.  Do you really think I don't watch the games?  And come on, don't quote a TDS article.  We all know they are a POS.


So you are telling me you have watched more than one or two UCLA games?  If you think Morgan Andrews is better than either of them then who is the homer here?  How did she do against Emma Fletcher who was dominated by Fleming?  I can't wait for Nov 4th.  I am going to sit next to you and thoroughly enjoy every minute of it.  I like you a lot so we will have to agree to disagree and let the Pac 12 awards and postseason standings tell the tale.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 12, 2016)

Glen said:


> Two Germans from NC State in the top 25 of your list, the Maryland kid isn't listed until 36.  I guess Cali isn't so clueless.
> 
> The number 30 player should be in the top 20, though.


The number 30 player is a great player and I agree should be higher up the list as with several others.  Again this list is a joke.  Lots of players too high or too low.  Too many players on small conference teams with weak schedules.  It's easy to look good against weak teams.  To be honest once you get below the top 20-30 teams the play and talent level drops off considerably.  The conference coaches will settle it all.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 17, 2016)

Our player selection sucks.  One of the Ghanian U17 players, that beat the US is a Californian and plays for Placer United.  She is committed to Cal for their 2018 class so apparently Neil McGuire and his staff didn't miss her.  How the heck did our YNT staff miss her?  As has been said before a good coach could have selected a team of players not chosen by the YNT staff and beaten the US team and advanced further.  This is truly a monumental breakdown that no amount of money invested is going to change if the people running the system and doing the identifying aren't changed.  Good luck to the U20's but my guess is they are DOA not due to a lack of talent but due to a lack of that other key ingredient to a winning recipe.

http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-player-profile/abena-aidoo/pid-76949/tab-articles

She wasn't even an unknown as she made the Region IV all tournament team.  Just a monumental miss..

http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/all-star-teams-announced-for-odp-region-iv_aid35773


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Our player selection sucks.  One of the Ghanian U17 players, that beat the US is a Californian and plays for Placer United.  She is committed to Cal for their 2018 class so apparently Neil McGuire and his staff didn't miss her.  How the heck did our YNT staff miss her?  As has been said before a good coach could have selected a team of players not chosen by the YNT staff and beaten the US team and advanced further.  This is truly a monumental breakdown that no amount of money invested is going to change if the people running the system and doing the identifying aren't changed.  Good luck to the U20's but my guess is they are DOA not due to a lack of talent but due to a lack of that other key ingredient to a winning recipe.
> 
> http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-player-profile/abena-aidoo/pid-76949/tab-articles
> 
> ...


Wow, you think you know everything about soccer, even more that the national scouts/coaches.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 17, 2016)

Not sure I want to comment here with some of the arguing going on.   But what the hey.

1 - I actually thought the US lost to Japan on the defensive side.  Actually thought the US could have had 3-4 goals in this game, 2 goals should usually be enough to win.   US seemed to lose their players they were guarding, didn't like zone on the corners, just didn't match up vs Japan.  Maybe the wrong type of player at defense.

2 - I thought Sanchez was the best player on the US team.

3 - Fleming is an amazing player.  Won't compare her to anyone else since I haven't seen many of the others mentioned.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Oct 17, 2016)

socalkdg said:


> Not sure I want to comment here with some of the arguing going on.   But what the hey.
> 
> 1 - I actually thought the US lost to Japan on the defensive side.  Actually thought the US could have had 3-4 goals in this game, 2 goals should usually be enough to win.   US seemed to lose their players they were guarding, didn't like zone on the corners, just didn't match up vs Japan.  Maybe the wrong type of player at defense.
> 
> ...


Alright a soccer discussion.  Let's take it point by point.

1.  I agree that a lot of the problems were defensive but let's not forget that the team essentially played kickball, bypassing the midfield and trying to either boot it to Sanchez or Kuhlman or take it down the wings and try to whip in a cross.  I'm not even sure if Pinto touched the ball in the second half against Japan.  

2.  Sanchez was outstanding but Ivory was the best player in my opinion.  She was composed and stopped at least 3 more 1v1 scoring opportunities against Japan alone.

3. Fleming is the real deal.  I won't get into what other's do or don't see since I respect different opinions than my own.  She is like a scalpel whereas many elite midfielders are like a machete.  There is no player in college that does what she does technically in tight spaces.  Next year when she has Pugh and Sanchez to thread the ball to she will break the school assist record (13) you heard it here first.


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 17, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> Our player selection sucks.  One of the Ghanian U17 players, that beat the US is a Californian and plays for Placer United.  She is committed to Cal for their 2018 class so apparently Neil McGuire and his staff didn't miss her.  How the heck did our YNT staff miss her?  As has been said before a good coach could have selected a team of players not chosen by the YNT staff and beaten the US team and advanced further.  This is truly a monumental breakdown that no amount of money invested is going to change if the people running the system and doing the identifying aren't changed.  Good luck to the U20's but my guess is they are DOA not due to a lack of talent but due to a lack of that other key ingredient to a winning recipe.
> 
> http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-player-profile/abena-aidoo/pid-76949/tab-articles
> 
> ...


Dam, YNT coaches and scouts missed her!  Yet, the ODP scouts didn't.  Try figuring that one out.

Be careful make, posters might start calling you a stalker, lol


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 17, 2016)

socalkdg said:


> Not sure I want to comment here with some of the arguing going on.   But what the hey.
> 
> 1 - I actually thought the US lost to Japan on the defensive side.  Actually thought the US could have had 3-4 goals in this game, 2 goals should usually be enough to win.   US seemed to lose their players they were guarding, didn't like zone on the corners, just didn't match up vs Japan.  Maybe the wrong type of player at defense.
> 
> ...


YNT coaches love to convert offensive players into defenders.  I know of a talented 5'8" fast, good touch, and athletic ctr defender committed to USC, who was in the YNT U17 player pool.  For some reason, BJ didn't select her....she would have been an anchor for the team.


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> YNT coaches love to convert offensive players into defenders.  I know of a talented 5'8" fast, good touch, and athletic ctr defender committed to USC, who was in the YNT U17 player pool.  For some reason, BJ didn't select her....she would have been an anchor for the team.


Since select-team coaches recruit from stat sheets, the defenders often get overlooked.  About the only stat defenders typically lead in is playing time and size.  Then it becomes an exercise for the coach to find a fast forward who has the right attitude to be a defender.


----------



## MessiFTW (Oct 17, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Be careful make, posters might start calling you a stalker, lol


The "S" is not for stalker.


----------



## outside! (Oct 17, 2016)

espola said:


> Since select-team coaches recruit from stat sheets, the defenders often get overlooked.  About the only stat defenders typically lead in is playing time and size.  Then it becomes an exercise for the coach to find a fast forward who has the right attitude to be a defender.


I agree. Unfortunately being a good forward does not necessarily make one a good defender. The skill of being able to stick a foot in a just the right time to disrupt a skilled dribbler without fouling them is an art that many good dribbling forwards do not have. Some of it comes with experience at the position and some of it is just inborn. Forwards that are not born with that skill and have less experience at defense will have trouble as defenders in high level games.

My take on the US GU17 WNT was that there was very little team chemistry and team play.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 21, 2016)

Just watched the Japan / Korea final.   Japan, even though they lost(penalty kicks), seemed to be the better team.  One problem they seemed to have was getting any type of power on their shots.   An interesting note USA was the only team that was able to score on Japan the whole tournament.


----------



## gkrent (Oct 22, 2016)

outside! said:


> My take on the US GU17 WNT was that there was very little team chemistry and team play.


And there never will be chemistry if the coaches continue to encourage the "competitive" (read: hostile) environment between the players in that age group.


----------



## goldentoe (Oct 23, 2016)

outside! said:


> I agree. Unfortunately being a good forward does not necessarily make one a good defender. The skill of being able to stick a foot in a just the right time to disrupt a skilled dribbler without fouling them is an art that many good dribbling forwards do not have. Some of it comes with experience at the position and some of it is just inborn. Forwards that are not born with that skill and have less experience at defense will have trouble as defenders in high level games.
> 
> My take on the US GU17 WNT was that there was very little team chemistry and team play.


Against Japan our CBs whacked the ball down field without a plan 10 times in the first 10 minutes.  10 unforced turnovers of possession in the first 10 minutes of the match!  Japan seemed to know early we had no ability to hold positive possession. Also the midfielders chosen for this event struggled keeping the ball close with their backs to the defender.  The score could have been 6-8 to 2.


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 23, 2016)

goldentoe said:


> Against Japan our CBs whacked the ball down field without a plan 10 times in the first 10 minutes.  10 unforced turnovers of possession in the first 10 minutes of the match!  Japan seemed to know early we had no ability to hold positive possession. Also the midfielders chosen for this event struggled keeping the ball close with their backs to the defender.  The score could have been 6-8 to 2.


Don't place the blame on the players.  If that was the strategy then the blame is on BJ Snow.


----------



## goldentoe (Oct 24, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Don't place the blame on the players.  If that was the strategy then the blame is on BJ Snow.


I'm just reporting what I saw........I'm not blaming anyone.  I root for US soccer, but I have less interest in the U17s becoming successful in World Cup play than I do the Dodgers making it to the World Series.

So, I'm not sure, are you saying "that" was the strategy or "if that was the strategy"?  If it wasn't, the players are to blame, and the coach is to blame for letting it happened repeatedly.


----------



## meaningless (Oct 25, 2016)

gkrent said:


> And there never will be chemistry if the coaches continue to encourage the "competitive" (read: hostile) environment between the players in that age group.


 
The coaching staff brought in over 100 players for evaluation in determining the U17 WC roster. They cut players last minute who had been in the program for years and brought on players completely new to the team. They created an "every player for themselves" mindset and absolutely created a hostile enviroment! As a player, you can't just show up in Jordan and turn that off. The roster was mismanaged, the team played poorly, and after a 2nd failed U17 WC, significant change needs to come.


----------



## clarino (Oct 25, 2016)

NoGoal said:


> Don't place the blame on the players.  If that was the strategy then the blame is on BJ Snow.


You are last person to warn someone about talking about players.  Your are an Internet pervert that stalks and then reports on minor children and their parents online.


----------



## NoGoal (Oct 25, 2016)

clarino said:


> You are last person to warn someone about talking about players.  Your are an Internet pervert that stalks and then reports on minor children and their parents online.


Funny coming from a banned poster (MessiFTW), now posting under your alter ego Clarino, Lorenna Bobbitt and Push-up.


----------

